# alacant hits the 4k milestone!



## Masood

Hi alacant

I just noticed you reached the 4,000 posts marker and thought I'd say 'Congratulations' and thanks for all your insightful posts!

As ever, Cheers!
Masood


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, Ala. El ave más veloz (y más sabia) del universo WR (y otros).

Supongo que te imaginas lo que aporto para la fiesta ¿no?. Esta vez voy a ser bueno y también traigo algo para picar , muy típico de por aquí.

Un abrazo, corazón.

Ant


----------



## alacant

Masood, "fank" you so much for starting the party, hahaha!! It's always a great pleasure to meet you here. Fly high, my friend, Ala 

Ant, this is really wierd, when you said you brought something typical, I knew it was a "bocadillo de calamares", so good, reminds me of nights around the Plaza Mayor. I have learnt so much from you since meeting you, gracias, amigo, Ala


----------



## valdo

Mis parabienes, Alacant!!!
Thanks a lot for all your help and "A big,big cheers!!!"

Valdo


----------



## Rayines

¡Me uno a las felicitaciones, alacant!


----------



## ewie

Felicidades querida Ala ~ hace un _ratico_ que no te vemos en el foro EO, but I never forget a beak like that. (Sí, ewie, y hace un _ratote_ que no te vemos a tí en los foros Español ... )


----------



## alacant

Thank you Valdo, your Spanish gets better and better. Abrazos, Ala

Rayines, me alegro mucho verte por aquí, siempre un placer encontrarme con vos, abrazos, Ala

Dear Ewie, how lovely to see you here, I have question for you, do the women have to be green as well, will we all be the same colour as mushy peas, which I dream about! Cheers, Ala


----------



## Vale_yaya

Alacant... Congratulations on your 4000!!!!!!!...

Querida Ave... sigue volando.... y por favor no dejes de aportar con tus comentarios porque nos llenan de placer!!!...


----------



## alacant

Muchas gracias, yaya por tus palabras tan gentiles - siempre un placer encontrarme contigo, abrazos, Ala


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Muchas Felicidades Querida Janice!*

*¿A qué hora abrieron esta thread que no me enteré? *
*Felicidades Ala preciosa, tu presencia es imprescindible en este lugar, encontrarte aquí es una de las razones para entrar al foro todos los días.*
*Gracias por todas tus aportaciones, gracias por tu sentido del humor que me encanta, gracias por prestar siempre tu ayuda y, sobre todo, gracias por tu amistad .*

*Besotes y Abrazotes,*
*Beatriz*​


----------



## alacant

Hola Beatriz,

Pues lo abrió Masood cuando todavía estabas dormida. Me alegro mucho que estás aquí compañera de domingos por la mañana, y una de las más dulces foreras! Por lo que veo tu llegarás pronto a 4,000. Besos y abrazotes, Vuela alto, amiga, Janice


----------



## UVA-Q

*Dearest Ala!!!!! Thank you for share your knowledge, for those 4,000 posts, for your sense of humour, for your kindness... than you, thank you, thank you for your friendship.*

*Besos Mil!!!*


----------



## Priss

*Congratulations Dearest Ala!*
*Your knowledge displayed in your posts is very valuable, but your kindness as a friend, it's invaluable. *
*You and my other friends here, have helped me to improve my english...Thank you for letting me fly with you, friend. *

*Keep on flying until you reach the sun!! *


----------



## bibliolept

Alacant. ¡Felicidades!

Eres un ave de muy buen agüero, y espero que sigas sobrevolando los foros.


----------



## alacant

My dear friend Priss, thank you so much for your congratulations, it is a real pleasure to know you, and I hope we will carry on being friends for many years. Your english gets better every day. Fly high! Love and big hugs, Ala


Bibliolept, what a nice surprise to see you here, we don't see each other very often but when we do you often make me smile and I learn from you, Abrazos, Ala


----------



## romarsan

QUERIDA GAVIOTA​ 
Empezó la fiesta y no pude venir hasta ahora​ 
Caramba Jan, parece que fue ayer cuando una tormenta del carajo  (como dice el amigo Ant) o del copón, según Alexa  fue el inicio de esta amistad que tanto valoro. Sigue volando alto gaviota que me gusta ver tus piruetas cuando vuelas libre​ 
Un besote
Ro​


----------



## alacant

Querida Ro,

Y mira que ha llovido desde entonces, si soy yo que he tenido la suerte de conocerte, y la suerte de tenerte "up the coast". Gracias por estar en mi vida.

Abrazotes, Ala


----------



## Vampiro

Listen, dear Ala, the children of the night make their music...
And today it is for you.
Congratulations.
Un abrazo grande, querida amiga.
No cambies nunca.


----------



## UVA-Q

UVA-Q said:


> *Dearest Ala!!!!! Thank you for share your knowledge, for those 4,000 posts, for your sense of humour, for your kindness... than you, thank you, thank you for your friendship.*
> 
> *Besos Mil!!!*


----------



## alacant

Vampiro said:


> Listen, dear Ala, the children of the night make their music...
> And today it is for you.
> Congratulations.
> Un abrazo grande, querida amiga.
> No cambies nunca.


 
My dear friend,

For years I have listened to the children of the night, te acuerdas de aquella maravillosa pelicula "Orfeo Negro"? Me hace sentir muy feliz tenerte de amigo, y te digo lo mismo, no cambies nunca.


----------



## alacant

UVA-Q said:


>


Baby, you are right!

I don't know why but I was sure that I had answered you. A woman who never made a mistake never made anything. Thank you and lovely of you to be here. Hope you and I will be friends for a long time to come. Abrazos. Fly high, my friend, fly high, abrazos, J


----------



## UVA-Q

Do not worry, I only wanted you to know I'm here  Besos!!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Muchas felicidades querida Janice!!!!*
*Un beso grande *
*Silvia*


----------



## alacant

silvia fernanda said:


> *Muchas felicidades querida Janice!!!!*
> *Un beso grande *
> *Silvia*


 
Muchas gracias, Silvia, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo, emisora de presentaciones preciosas. Abrazotes, Janice


----------



## Tezzaluna

My dearest Ala,

Wow! 4000 already! You are amazing. I adore your posts. You're funny, witty, insightful and simply awesome!

Congratulations on another marvelous milestone.

Hugs and kisses,

Tezza

Here's a little something for you.


----------



## alacant

Tezzaluna said:


> My dearest Ala,
> 
> Wow! 4000 already! You are amazing. I adore your posts. You're funny, witty, insightful and simply awesome!
> 
> Congratulations on another marvelous milestone.
> 
> Hugs and kisses,
> 
> Tezza
> 
> Here's a little something for you.


 
Thank you for the fireworks my dear friend, it is always, always a pleasure to meet you here and thank you your help on so many occasions. Abrazotes, fly high!!
the bird


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Congratulations Ala!!!!!!

Thanks for being there with us, helping everybody with your knowledge and with your charm! Keep on going!!!!

Aquí te estoy enviando un pequeño presente... aunque el mensajero sea un poco "acartonado"  Cheers!

Erasmo.


----------



## tesalia

*¡¡ Felicidades Preciosa !!*
Es un placer contar contigo​ 
Un gran abrazo
Tesalia


----------



## alexacohen

Vaya carrerón que llevo. 

Todo el mundo de postiversary y yo que no me entero de nada.

Muchas felicidades, Ala, y sigue volando alto.

Un besazo,


----------



## Kibramoa

Voy llegando un poquitín tarde a la fiesta,
 te traje una cosita. 
Sigue disfrutando la pachanga con los amigos.
 Ala, muchas felicidades por tu postiversario. 
 Un abrazo.
​


----------



## alacant

tesalia said:


> *¡¡ Felicidades Preciosa !!*
> 
> Es un placer contar contigo​
> Un gran abrazo
> Tesalia


 
Thank you, my good friend from Caracas for joining us, it's always a great pleasure to meet you, good luck and fly high! Abrazotes, Ala


----------



## alacant

alexacohen said:


> Vaya carrerón que llevo.
> 
> Todo el mundo de postiversary y yo que no me entero de nada.
> 
> Muchas felicidades, Ala, y sigue volando alto.
> 
> Un besazo,


 
Ale, estás en mi vida a diario, pero es un placer especial verte aquí, que volamos alto juntas, amiga mía!

Big hugs, Ala


----------



## alacant

Kibramoa said:


> Voy llegando un poquitín tarde a la fiesta,
> 
> te traje una cosita.
> Sigue disfrutando la pachanga con los amigos.
> Ala, muchas felicidades por tu postiversario.
> Un abrazo.
> 
> ​


 
Kibra, my FLW friend, muchas gracias por tanto regalo, has traido mucha alegría a la fiesta, y a mí personalmente. Hasta siempre, amiga, abrazotes, Ala


----------



## alacant

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Congratulations Ala!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for being there with us, helping everybody with your knowledge and with your charm! Keep on going!!!!
> 
> Aquí te estoy enviando un pequeño presente... aunque el mensajero sea un poco "acartonado"  Cheers!
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Hola, Erasmo, aquí estoy rodeada de rosas, la flor de Inglaterra y mi favorita personal, y champagne para brindar! De lujo! como decimos en España. And thank you for your knowledge and charm my friend. Fly high! Abrazotes, Ala


----------



## Mirlo

Alacant
Estoy muy orgullosa de compartir
este foro contigo; mil felicidades y que sean muchísimas más...
Tu amiga,
Myrlo​ 


​


----------



## loladamore

Well done that bird! 
4000 great posts!​ 
Here's a little something for you by way of a celebratory feast. 
Excuse me while I slaver a bit. 

Perhaps you can get these people to deliver over there? They have their own fleet and everything...


----------



## Cristina Moreno

4000 posts already?? I remember congratulating you for your 3000 just last week!!

FELICIDADES QUERIDA AMIGA... personas tan amables e interesantes como tú no son fáciles de hallar; de veras...

Bueno, sigues así, y espero coincidir contigo en el foro con más frecuencia porque es un placer.

Besos desde el Líbano...


----------



## alacant

Mirlo said:


> Alacant
> 
> Estoy muy orgullosa de compartir
> este foro contigo; mil felicidades y que sean muchísimas más...
> Tu amiga,
> Myrlo​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Hola Amiga, de la gaviota al mirlo, un gran placer conocerte y espero que volamos juntas durante muchos años. Abrazotes, Ala


----------



## alacant

loladamore said:


> Well done that bird!
> 
> 4000 great posts!​
> Here's a little something for you by way of a celebratory feast.
> Excuse me while I slaver a bit.
> 
> Perhaps you can get these people to deliver over there? They have their own fleet and everything...


 
Eeh! Lola, I guess you have to be from the North of England to understand why I flapped my wings at the sight of this food! Mushy pea fritters! In my book they've got to be right up there with champagne and smoked salmon. I could almost get homesick. Let's tuck in! Thank you, it's always a pleasure to meet you here. Alacant


----------



## alacant

Cristina Moreno said:


> 4000 posts already?? I remember congratulating you for your 3000 just last week!!
> 
> FELICIDADES QUERIDA AMIGA... personas tan amables e interesantes como tú no son fáciles de hallar; de veras...
> 
> Bueno, sigues así, y espero coincidir contigo en el foro con más frecuencia porque es un placer.
> 
> Besos desde el Líbano...


 
Hola Cristina, verde es el color de esperanza, y pienso mucho en tu pueblo en estos días. Para mi siempre es un gran placer coincidir contigo, que eres tan amable y gentil, Abrazos muuuuy grandes para ti, amiga, ala


----------



## speedier

Oh Alacant,

What have I done?  How could I have missed this thread until now? 

A belated huge congratulations for your 4134 posts.

I had this idea, not sure where I got it from haha, but I thought of doing a Limerick about a young Lady from Bristol, but I can't think of how to finish it off.

When I do, I'll post it here, but in the meantime, this is just to say a big thank you for all your help in the forum.  It is much appreciated, and it has been so much fun.

Congratulations once again, dear friend.  I always enjoy seeing your posts, because you seem to have a knack of cutting right to the chase, and with such delightful  touches of humour which are bound to bring a smile to the face of the most doleful forer@.

Huge hugs from your mousy friend Speedier from Wales.


----------



## alacant

Hello my small furry friend!!!!!!

Thank you for that, it's always a pleasure to read your contributions and have made a friend from South Wales. 
I can't imagine where you got the idea for a limerick from but look forward to the results.

Your Spanish has improves amazingly in the last few months!

Big hugs, ala


----------



## turi

!!Hola alacant!!   I look up at the amount of posts you have and my neck aches!! How do you manage to post so many!!  Wish you the best on your postversary and hope to bump into you soon enough in some thread or other. ALL THE BEST!!

Juan


----------



## Eugin

Dear Janice!!! Could you please forgive me for being this late? You can see the look in your face by yourself for not arriving sooner....  Sorry

Look, here I am to cheer you up and make you forget about this delay... does this help, in any way??? 
Thanks for the quality of your posts and your willingness to he here with us. You rock, my friend!!! 

Congratulations!!! For many more, mi linda gaviota!!!

¡Un fuerte abrazo!


----------



## krolaina

Oh no Janice! don't forgive her! She's a very bad friend... how's possible you are so late Ginita? On top of that you have the nerve to strain me!
I'll now go on to explain my belated position...you'll see...ehm...well, I see no other solution than to give you a big hug and wish you a happy milestone! 

Gracias por la simpatía y los aportes guapa!

Carol


----------



## alacant

Eugin said:


> Dear Janice!!! Could you please forgive me for being this late? You can see the look in your face by yourself for not arriving sooner.... Sorry
> 
> Look, here I am to cheer you up and make you forget about this delay... does this help, in any way???
> Thanks for the quality of your posts and your willingness to he here with us. You rock, my friend!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!! For many more, mi linda gaviota!!!
> 
> ¡Un fuerte abrazo!


 
Hola Eugin,

Thank you so much, my friend, I love the photos of the seagull and your cat doing the hula hoop. It is ALWAYS a pleasure to meet you and enjoy your contributions. Abrazos, alacant


----------

